# New Yoder 640 on the way!



## riblet1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just placed my order today for a Yoder 640, can't wait to start smoking on it!


----------



## njfoses (Sep 27, 2013)

Riblet1 said:


> Just placed my order today for a Yoder 640, can't wait to start smoking on it!


Congrats!  I am getting close to pulling the trigger myself.  Did you get the comp cart as well?


----------



## riblet1 (Sep 27, 2013)

No I went with the direct grill, upper rack and  a probe port. For my birthday is think I'll get the comp cart with stainless shelves.


----------



## seenred (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new pit!  Those Yoders are nice rigs.

Red


----------



## spillguy (Oct 4, 2013)

Have had my 640 for about 3 months.  Fantastic.  I would have to say it makes the Traeger look like a tin can by comparison.  The delivery was great and extremely reasonable price for shipping here to Texas.


----------



## striper (Oct 4, 2013)

Had my YS640 for a bit over 2 years now and like it even more than I did when I bought it.  Company has been top notch to deal with anytime there has been a problem, which has been twice.  Hot rod went out and the temperature probe died.  Both times they had a replacement part out ASAP and at no cost to me.  As for comaring them to a treager, kinda like comparing 100 year old Scotch to Bathtub Gin.

Joe


----------



## roharris33 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just got mine a couple of days ago. The bottom shelf had a dent on it. I sent my contact at Yoder a pic, they responded the next day saying that a replacement shelf is on the way. I did the initial burn and seasoned. So far I love it. I need to play with the damper to get a uniform temp in the chamber.


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 16, 2013)

roharris33 said:


> I just got mine a couple of days ago. The bottom shelf had a dent on it. I sent my contact at Yoder a pic, they responded the next day saying that a replacement shelf is on the way. I did the initial burn and seasoned. So far I love it. I need to play with the damper to get a uniform temp in the chamber.



Good to hear, Yoder said it will be delivered this Friday!


----------



## pellet play (Oct 17, 2013)

I really love my Rec-Tec but never compared it to a Yoder. I did compare it to a Traeger and found it built better and the reviews on it sold it. Happy Smoking!


----------



## roharris33 (Oct 17, 2013)

Riblet1 said:


> Good to hear, Yoder said it will be delivered this Friday!


You will love it. I'm throwing a pizza on mine tonight.


----------



## mbogo (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Roharris33-

I've had my Yoder for a couple months now, and everybody I know with a pellet pooper raves about pizzas onn there. Can you give us a couple pointers, ie temp & time, damper placement, etc.??

Thanks!

Mbogo


----------



## roharris33 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mbogo said:


> Hi Roharris33-
> 
> I've had my Yoder for a couple months now, and everybody I know with a pellet pooper raves about pizzas onn there. Can you give us a couple pointers, ie temp & time, damper placement, etc.??
> 
> ...


I finally got a uniform temp by setting the damper at about 6-8 inches from the full open position. In other words 6-8 inches from the right. This depends on the ambient temps. I started at 6 inches when it was 75-80 degrees out. But the temp has dropped to around the 50's and 60's so I had to move the damper to the left a couple of inches. As far at the internal temp goes I just followed the instructions on the box. I've been doing the home run inn thin crust at 450 for about 15 minutes. If I'm cooking one I sit it in the center. The first time around the edges on the right side were darker, after adjustments to the damper the pizzas come out with a uniform color. I also like to add fresh veggies, they pickup some of the smoke and add an awesome taste to the pizza. Also all I've used is hickory pellets for my pizzas.

In general start with the instructions on the box then make adjustments from there. Little bit of trial and error, but so much fun. Hope this helps.


----------



## show me smoke (Oct 18, 2013)

I have done 2 pizzas from scratch on my Yoder.  They took way longer than on my gas grill.  I use pizza stones and from what I have found out i need to preheat the stones more before putting on the pizza.  Other than them taking a long time to cook came out pretty good..a nice smoke accent to the flavor.


----------



## roharris33 (Oct 18, 2013)

Show me Smoke said:


> I have done 2 pizzas from scratch on my Yoder.  They took way longer than on my gas grill.  I use pizza stones and from what I have found out i need to preheat the stones more before putting on the pizza.  Other than them taking a long time to cook came out pretty good..a nice smoke accent to the flavor.


I've always preheated the stones before cooking, but mine cracked earlier this year, and I keep forgetting to buy a new one. I've never owned a gas grill so I can't say how pizzas cook on them. Do you know of any good pizza stones out there or all pretty much the same?


----------



## chef willie (Oct 18, 2013)

roharris33 said:


> I've always preheated the stones before cooking, but mine cracked earlier this year, and I keep forgetting to buy a new one. I've never owned a gas grill so I can't say how pizzas cook on them. Do you know of any good pizza stones out there or all pretty much the same?


I cracked mine as well over charcoal.....then found out most stones are not designed to go past 450/500 degrees, especially the ones from (ugh) China. I was informed there are special stones available on Amazon that can go up to 1200+ degrees. Sorry, I forget the exact name but if you type in pizza stone in their search bar it should appear. I believe around $35 or so......Willie


----------



## roharris33 (Oct 18, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> I cracked mine as well over charcoal.....then found out most stones are not designed to go past 450/500 degrees, especially the ones from (ugh) China. I was informed there are special stones available on Amazon that can go up to 1200+ degrees. Sorry, I forget the exact name but if you type in pizza stone in their search bar it should appear. I believe around $35 or so......Willie


Cool thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## show me smoke (Oct 18, 2013)

I have had good luck with pampered chefs pizza stone.  I warm it gradually


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 18, 2013)

The wife just texted me saying you got a delivery!


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Oct 18, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> I cracked mine as well over charcoal.....then found out most stones are not designed to go past 450/500 degrees, especially the ones from (ugh) China. I was informed there are special stones available on Amazon that can go up to 1200+ degrees. Sorry, I forget the exact name but if you type in pizza stone in their search bar it should appear. I believe around $35 or so......Willie


Yes, Amazon, Pizza Craft is the name, this is 9/16 inch thick. .

I have one, always preheat the stone with the grill .


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I managed to get it off the pallet and this thing is a tank! I'm doing the burn off now. I'll be cooking off some bacon next to start getting it seasoned and look for any hot spots.I'll do some abt's next then some ribs!


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Oct 18, 2013)

Look up the Wheel mod.

Those larger wheels sure make it nice to move around, The increased height makes it easier on the back.


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Breaking it in with a good breakfast, this thing is pretty versatile. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 i have 4 racks of rib setting up in the fridge and going to start on some ABT's for my first smoke!


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Some ABT and ribs


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Learned my first pellet smoker lesson, never never let ur smoker run out of pellets. I did on my third smoke, I saw my temp go down on my remote so I went to check it. I found I ran out of pellets so I refilled the hopper and waited, the temp didn't go up so I prime it a couple times. Waited still nothing so I unplugged the smoker and plugged it back in, ah heat so i went back in the house and watched my temp go up. And go up past 300 degrees, so I went outside to see smoke pouring out of the smoker. So long story short, the fire went out the pellets piled up and lit up when I replugged it back in and the igniter lit then off. So I let them burn out cleaned up the mess. And learned a good lesson.


----------



## ddemerath (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice looking set-up.  I so want one but I have yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 21, 2013)

ddemerath said:


> Nice looking set-up.  I so want one but I have yet to pull the trigger.


It's a sweet rig, the build quality is as good as I expected. And that's rare when it happens that way, pull that trigger!


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Some bbr's


----------



## rtbbq2 (Oct 22, 2013)

You'll be smoking with the big dogs now...........


----------



## rtbbq2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Todd at A-MAZE-N Products will sell you pellets by the 40# bag cheep. They are not on his web site but call him and he will quote you......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## mbogo (Oct 23, 2013)

Great info, gonna try one tonite. Thanks!!


----------



## gary s (Oct 23, 2013)

Kind of like waiting on the arrival of a new baby !!!   Congrats

Gary


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Oct 23, 2013)

I fully realize I am probably going to make an idiot out of myself with this question.  Or these questions, but.......... 

What is the heat source for this smoker?  Is it the pellets, or is that only for the smoke?  If it's the heat source and the smoke source, how long do they last, and doesn't that produce too much smoke?  And if the pellets are the heat source, are the temps even over the whole cooking area?

Thanks in advance. It's a very nice looking smoker, and the food looks great, congrats.


----------



## vmastros (Oct 23, 2013)

The pellets are the heat source as well as the smoke source. The lower the cook temp, the more smoke is generated. You get less smoke with higher temps. How even the grill cooks depends on how good the grill is and how well you can dial it in.


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Oct 23, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> I fully realize I am probably going to make an idiot out of myself with this question.  Or these questions, but..........
> 
> What is the heat source for this smoker?  Is it the pellets, or is that only for the smoke?  If it's the heat source and the smoke source, how long do they last, and doesn't that produce too much smoke?  And if the pellets are the heat source, are the temps even over the whole cooking area?
> 
> Thanks in advance. It's a very nice looking smoker, and the food looks great, congrats.


The heat source for the Yoder is the pellets. The temperature is regulated by the rate the auger feeds the pellets in to the burn box. Over the time of a long slow cook there is enough smoke to add a nice smoke flavor.

The A-MAZE-N Products are a cold smoker, used to cold smoke things like cheese, jerky.or nuts.  I even smoke salt with mine.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for the replies to my questions.  Based on the answers, I have to assume that there is no possible way for the temperature inside the smoker to be the same on the side away from the fire box.  I really want to find or make a smoker with the heat source the full length of the smoker, so the temperature remains the same from end to end.  Is there such a product out there.  One big enough to cook 6 racks of Sam's Club ribs or 8 to 10 pork butts?


----------



## mbogo (Oct 24, 2013)

My Yoder is actually very even across the whole width. You have to play with the damper a bit, but the factory reccomendation is pretty close. It's within 5-10 degrees, which for a wood fired cooker I'd say is pretty good. I move my ribs around halfway thru, just to even it out.

As Ollie said, over a long smoke it generates enough smoke for flavor, but I still use one of Todds Tubes to add more. Definitely need one on short smokes.

Mbogo


----------



## pellet play (Oct 24, 2013)

The pellet smoker is more of an indirect heat smoker. I personally own a Rec Tec pellet smoker, and the firebox is located center of the grill covered by a stainless shield going crossways over the firebox and then another stainless shield running the full length of the grill over the crossways shield. Like the above post stated the lower temps produce more "blue smoke" than the higher temps. Blue smoke is the smoke that ideally is wanted for smoking, even though you do not see it, its there. If you want or need more smoke after trialing a few temp ranges with your pellet grill, buy a smoker tube to just set on the grates farthest away from the smokestack and let the smoke roll over your meat.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Oct 28, 2013)

The burner in the REC TEC pellet smoker is in the center of the pit. I believe the Yoder and Treager are on the left side. Also, these pellet smokers have a fan which blows the heat throughout the unit which helps with even temps.

http://www.rectecgrills.com/

I have a REC TEC and really like it....You can use the Amaze-N-Pellet smoker inside of it for extra smoke if you wish.....RTB


----------



## timan (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Yoderites,

I received my 640 a week ago. Been playing with it and doing temperature runs 'til today. 5AM started a pork butt.

Here is some thoughts:

Built heavy WOW! According to my B&S gauge the main body is 7ga (.144"/3.7mm). Makes the others look like tin cans. Going to have to leave this one in my will.

The chimney does not have a closer for rainy weather. A soup can is to small, but a Bush's "Grilling Beans" is just right to keep the rain out. Remove the label, clean off the glue, paint with high heat flat black paint… fits right in. Use an old fashion can opener that leaves the crimped edge. Otherwise it is flimsy and sharp.

My fingers had a hard time getting a hold on the fire box end of the Heat Diffuser. So a made a tool. I took an old putty knife heated the last 1/4" of the blade and bent it over 90°. Now I can use it to hook through the slot on the firebox end and lift it in and out.

And a smoke leak. There is a smoke leak under the hopper were it attaches to the main chamber. Easiest to see at night in the dark with a flashlight. I can deflect and feel the breeze with my hand. Anybody seeing that?

Bill


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Timan congrats on your new smoker as well   Looks like some mighty fine Q coming from those Yoder's   My only question is  I know those smokers aren't cheap, I am guessing a grand plus It looks like for that amount they would include some sort of smoke stack damper or cover to keep out rain or snow   ...... Just saying    Might contact them and ask.

Gary


----------



## timan (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Gary, You know there are so many other issues with pellet smokers that they have tackled so well that this is a little thing. Then the diameter of the stack is a little off from most cans. While the Grilling Beans is a little larger then most and happens to be just right. Damn good beans too!

Bill


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Nov 6, 2013)

Yoder Offers an extra cost cover option.

I turn the smoke stack down when not in use.


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry,  I stand corrected

Gary


----------



## show me smoke (Nov 8, 2013)

I talked to Byron at Yoder and he said they stopped installing the smoke stack cover because customers were shutting them while in use.  This then created problems with the air flow inside the unit.


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2013)

Some people !!!      Kind of like the one bad apple in the barrel thing.     They need to put a big peal off sticker on the smokers that says  " READ DIRECTIONS BEFORE SMOKING and DO NOT COVER SMOKE STACK WHILE SMOKING"

I understand if you don't know, you don't know  but looks like after a time or two they would figure it out, or read the directions. That's all for now I'll get down off my soap box

Gary


----------



## jted (Nov 8, 2013)

Riblet 1, Nice smoker,  good looking food and great close ups of the ribs. What kind of camera do you use? I saw some shots about that quality and they were shot with a Ipod.5.


----------



## riblet1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks! The pictures were from an iPhone 5.


----------



## frosty (Nov 11, 2013)

Man O Man the Yoder looks great!  Everything looks excellent.  Should be a dream for a long time.

If the home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  isn't careful, there might be another toy on our patio.

Best of luck!


----------



## misterscott (Nov 12, 2013)

I have had mine now for about six months. Run it about 25 times. I have not prepared a bad meal and it has made my life much easier with time management and the kids. Have not had any issues operating it all. Just make sure you clean the burner often.


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 13, 2015)

I just ordered my new 640 on comp cart and should be receiving it in a week or so!


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 14, 2015)

Great advice on the burner being kept clean, everything I have read is in alignment with your comment. Just got notice the unit is being shipped today. The family will be eating good for the holidays!


----------



## rogerwilco (Dec 15, 2015)

I just received a 640 Comp Cart a couple of weeks ago. Be aware that if you are having it delivered by freight carrier, Yoder builds a "track" of sorts that is put on top of the pallet itself, which keeps the smoker immobile during shipment...and leaves the bottom of the tires about 13 inches above the ground. It took a bit of doing to get it off the pallet by myself.

  Oh, and the 640 has so far been everything one would hope for with an expenditure of this type! We just can't get over how much more real estate it has when compared to our ceramic cookers.


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great information on the shipping methods, I will have family on standby. I talked to FedEx today and the units being delivered Thursday!


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 15, 2015)

I ordered some hickory blend and pecan blend pellets from BBQ Delight. Hoping between the two types I can do most cooks. Thoughts?


----------



## rogerwilco (Dec 17, 2015)

^^^That is exactly the two types of pellets I ordered with the YS640. So far, so good.


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you!got the unit today!!


----------



## grandpax4 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## jtrainor56 (Dec 25, 2015)

It will be 2 years that I have had my YS640 in March and I can't say enough about the smoker and the company as well as ATBBQ. 

Yoder listens to it's customers and made improvements to the burn grate and firebox by reinforcing both and making them so that current owners can make the upgrade. They recently introduced a new heat diffuser plate with a removable plate over the firebox, so now switching from smoker to grill and back is simple. It also makes cleaning out has from the fire grate after each smoke a breeze. The cover on the stack was hindering airflow and since the temps are controlled by a controller and not how much wood or charcoal is added, there really was not reason to have the stack cover.

Pellet smokers are set it and forget it and Yoder hit it on the head with theirs.


----------



## smokinslow (Jan 18, 2016)

I picked up my new Yoder 640 last weekend on the 10th, we had it loaded in the truck and took three guys to lift and guide it in.  This smoker is solid. When we got home, it was much easier taking it out 2 men and a lady.  I wiped everything down as I put parts in and fired it for the first burn in. I have a rec tec also, which I think doesn't compare to the Yoder. The next step after burn in was 4 lbs of bacon, I ran that at 225 for 2 1/2 hours. For sure the stack side is hotter, I had the damper wide open.  I would probably close it 6"-8" next time. This last weekend I couldn't wait to get cookin, I bought 6 racks of baby backs and a 6 lb brisket point. I ran the smoker at 225, according to my tappecue it was running lower which with all the cold meat in there I figured it might, after a couple of hours things started settling in with 5-10 degree differences. The meat came out great. Everyone that came over said this was the best brisket I have made, and I'm still getting compliments about it.  The ribs came out damn good, a little more done than I wanted some bones were coming right off. They all enjoyed the cook served with corn on the Cobb , beans, macaroni salad and IPA beer to wash it down.  Great weekend, and great way to start learning this smoker.  By the way, it kicks ass on my rec tec.


----------

